# 20 pounds of loin ready to become Canadian Bacon!



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 10, 2013)

Fresh out of Pop's Brine, drying out in the fridge, apple/cherry wood smoke tomorrow!!!













8459869213_ecfee4f561_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 10, 2013


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice!!

  Craig


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here we go. 28* outside apple wood TBS rolling out of the 18" AMNTS. First time hanging looks good! Going to cold smoke for 6 hours. Rest may do another 6 hours tomorrow.













8460726353_c7a9796d77_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 10, 2013


















8460724743_405c309e89_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 10, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Feb 10, 2013)

That's some nice chunks of bacon there!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Feb 10, 2013)

Oooooh Baby!  Nice looking bacon!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2013)

8462321625_e35c561a8a_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013






7 hours of smoke into the fridge to rest. May do another run of smoke. I will do a sample fry tonight!













8463420892_567d053b40_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 11, 2013)

That looks awesome. I have some lion defrosting now to try CB for the first time next weekend, hope mine looks remotely that nice.


----------



## jsdspif (Feb 11, 2013)

I've never had any "lion" bacon before ??? ( Sorry , I just couldn't resist !!)  The pork bacon does look great though .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2013)

I had a thought while on my way to work. I may do another run of cold smoke, then take a few of the chunks to 145* just for a side by side comparison. I have only hot smoked CB once and that was the batch I fell asleep on and hit 165* before pulling it!


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 11, 2013)

jsdspif said:


> I've never had any "lion" bacon before ??? ( Sorry , I just couldn't resist !!)  The pork bacon does look great though .


Oh man, you are missing out!! So much better than that loin crap you normally get. Secret recipe for now, maybe someday I'll post it....

That's what happens when I don't have enough coffee and start posting, nice catch


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> That looks awesome. I have some lion defrosting now to try CB for the first time next weekend, hope mine looks remotely that nice.


Lion, now that I'd like to see!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Are you planning on curing the loin?? If not then it won't be bacon, it will just be smoke loin (which is really good too).

So if you want bacon you will need to cure first which can take 7-14 days.

I used to dry rub my bacon, but have switched to Pops Brine. The main reason I switched is that my digital scale broke and I couldn't weigh out the proper amounts of cure and spices per weight of meat. Need to get that replaced!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

Lion bacon?  Oh I am in for this!  I even have access to a lion  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















1130071423.jpg



__ smoking b
__ Jan 15, 2013






Bacon looks like it's coming along fine Case


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Jeremy! How long do you smoke yours when you cold smoke?? I typically do 12-20 over several days. I did 7 hours yesterday (that's how long the 18" AMNTS lasted!)


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll do 8 - 12 hours then put it in the fridge overnight then go for another 8 - 12 hours if I want a lot of smoke flavor. After that I let it in the fridge to rest for a couple days before I slice it up & vac seal it.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 11, 2013)

I am in...watching to see what happens!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> I'll do 8 - 12 hours then put it in the fridge overnight then go for another 8 - 12 hours if I want a lot of smoke flavor. After that I let it in the fridge to rest for a couple days before I slice it up & vac seal it.


Yeah that's my normal process too. So many options!!


----------



## sound1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Good looking CB. If the one day meat sale rotation holds true, I will be curing soon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well after stewing on it all day, I decided to keep it all cold smoke for this batch. I really prefer it that way and since I'm in charge and it isn't going out as gifts, cold smoke it is! Loaded the AMNTS with apple and were rolling TBS!!!

Fired up the mini for a dinner smoke too, watch out for that one soon!!


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe I should try cold smoking mine. It might keep me out of the refridgerator.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Maybe I should try cold smoking mine. It might keep me out of the refridgerator.


Then you'd be diving into the freezer!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I like all my bacon cold smoked. In fact the last batch of buckboard I did (pops brine) was probably the best buckboard I have ever had! My 6 year old was wanting me to make bacon every morning!!! I like buck board better than belly, just my personal preference!

Another surprise
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 today my new 12" AMNTS and my New Maverick 732 Showed
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 up from Todd!! Lickity split fast 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, ordered Thursday afternoon!  Yay!


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 11, 2013)

I cold smoke my buck board bacon but have not tried it with Pop's brine yet. I just got a 732 about a week ago and have used it twice and love it. My smoker is 150' behind my house. It saves a lot of running for me. I have the Mav with the 100' range and for me it is useless.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2013)

I switched to Pop's because my digital scale died and I haven't replaced it, so dry brining is kind of out since I can't weigh my ingredients. I have been really happy with the results I have got with Pop's brine so far!

This is my second 732, too many smokers not enough therms!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 17, 2013)

Okay finally got the bacon sliced and packed up!













8481842213_8b3b6fd46c_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 17, 2013


















8482933446_7826461148_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 17, 2013


















8482934306_07c4da0a3f_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 17, 2013


















8481844453_e3d10c1687_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 17, 2013






Freezers starting to get full!!!!


----------

